# should i make a freebsd openvz template?



## mtwiscool (Jun 1, 2014)

As I'm seeing demand for it and I know how to get a karnel to run within a openvz vps but it will have between 64mb to 192mb ram overhead and it won't be the most stable thing ever.


So do you guys want me to make this?


----------



## Nett (Jun 1, 2014)

Are you using QEMU?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 1, 2014)

Nett said:


> Are you using QEMU?


Yes with a few passthoughs and optimizings.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 1, 2014)

I'd be more interested on knowing how this could be done. I recall seeing something about running a BSD userland on a linux kernel, but I have not seen anything substantial other than MirOS which needed large code reworks.

Edit: nevermind


----------



## Nett (Jun 1, 2014)

Most VPS hosts does not allow qemu.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 1, 2014)

Nett said:


> Most VPS hosts does not allow qemu.


 only seen it disallowed in a few tos and aup


----------



## Nett (Jun 1, 2014)

Then expect crap performance because it's virtualization under virtualizaiton


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 1, 2014)

I guess this is essentially the same thing as "Windows XP OpenVZ Template"


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 1, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> I guess this is essentially the same thing as "Windows XP OpenVZ Template"


With a lot of backend mods.
They is a lot missing by default like most divers so it would run but needs a lot of optimizing and coding custom passthoughs.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 1, 2014)

Nett said:


> Then expect crap performance because it's virtualization under virtualizaiton


that describes a significant number of low end OpenVZ offerings...slabbed-or-not?


----------



## scv (Jun 1, 2014)

Or you know, you could just use jails.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 2, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> As I'm seeing demand for it and I know how to get a karnel to run within a openvz vps but it will have between 64mb to 192mb ram overhead and it won't be the most stable thing ever.


Gee, that *DOES* sound like a tempting offer. Slow AND unstable. Where do I sign up?


I'd gladly ditch easy to use BSD KVM VPSes for somethign like this.



mtwiscool said:


> So do you guys want me to make this?


No.


But I would like to learn more about karnels.


----------



## Damian (Jun 2, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> But I would like to learn more about karnels.


----------



## serverian (Jun 2, 2014)

IMPERMENT UNMEATED  KERNALS


----------



## Deleted (Jun 3, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> With a lot of backend mods.
> 
> 
> They is a lot missing by default like most divers so it would run but needs a lot of optimizing and coding custom passthoughs.


What?

Custom passthroughs? What in the world is that?


----------



## MartinD (Jun 3, 2014)

No offence, but I don't think OpenVZ is something you should be touching let alone QEMU or *BSD. I've seen some of the questions you've asked behind closed doors in the pies where I lay many a finger. This is not something you should be doing.


----------



## Virtovo (Jun 3, 2014)

MartinD said:


> No offence, but I don't think OpenVZ is something you should be touching let alone QEMU or *BSD. I've seen some of the questions you've asked behind closed doors in the pies where I lay many a finger. This is not something you should be doing.


I really don't see the harm in him making a freeBSD template.  It may be a great learning experience.  It's not like he's asking if he should be offering FreeBSD hosting or anything.


----------



## Deleted (Jun 3, 2014)

He shouldn't be in the hosting business if he doesn't know jack shit about the OS.


----------

